# I need "Labels for Dummies"



## lenarenee (Apr 17, 2019)

I'm unhappy with handwriting labels (but print ingredient labels)

I've been through 2 printers and they do not line up. 

Many of you use whole sticker sheets and then cut - I'm fine/happy/dandy with that! 

I'm not creative enough to design a decent label. Heck - I'm not creative enough to come up with a "company" name (I'm not selling...still) but I want a name on the label!!  

Which place is has a nice assortment of designs or templates? I need something to be creative for me so the labels don't look too cheap and amateurish.


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 17, 2019)

https://www.zazzle.com/s/product+labels is a good place for designs, however, I am not sure about pricing.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 17, 2019)

I just indulged myself a bit -

Spend about $180 on a color Brother laser printer. (online from staples and office depot, but not in stores). Add then I ordered a bunch of labels of different sizes from Online Label. So far I LOVE the way the laser printer prints, but I haven't tried the labels yet. I will and report back. I like the fact that Online Label has their own label designing system, vs making you put in the parameters yourself. They have lots of fonts, etc. Though no borders, which is something I liked about Avery.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 17, 2019)

I’m on my second laser printer and they are so much better than inkjet.  I still struggle with labels.  I checked out Zazzle and they are not cheap.  They do run sales though. All I want is a design that I can print on a full page and cut out but not happy yet.   I suck at figuring out design systems.  It just doesn’t translate in my brain.  I’ve tried a few.


----------



## ShannonAll (Apr 17, 2019)

How about LaraLee Soaps for a name.


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 17, 2019)

ShannonAll said:


> How about LaraLee Soaps for a name.



That's got a nice ring to it - "L" is one of my favorite letters (yes, I have favorite letters, I'm weird. L, J, Z, C)

My young one came up with Wizard of Suds, and Soap Zephyr this morning.


----------



## ShannonAll (Apr 17, 2019)

Those are great names.  I don't sell but was looking for a name for labels when I gift.  My family came up with some totally inappropriate but absolutley hilarious names.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 17, 2019)

Instead of cutting out, you could get a punch:
https://www.joann.com/paper-crafting/tools-and-machine/scrapbooking-cutting-tools/punches/

When searching, search for "paper punch" not "hole punch".


----------



## atiz (Apr 17, 2019)

I just make labels for myself (+ gifts), so this is probably not very professional... But I really like the craft paper avery labels (you can get them on Amazon for pretty cheap, they have all kinds of shapes), and the online Avery tool is very easy to use (it's on their website). I only have a black-and-white laser printer so no fancy colors, but it's really easy to print out and they have plenty of pre-designed options as well.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 17, 2019)

My problem with Avery is they don’t always line up on their labels. Hit and miss. I hate wasting labels


----------



## Andrew (Apr 17, 2019)

onlinelabels.com has a ton of pre cut stickers with templates available.  that is a great place to look first.


----------



## atiz (Apr 17, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> My problem with Avery is they don’t always line up on their labels. Hit and miss. I hate wasting labels


I'd hate that too... maybe I haven't tested it enough yet. So far it has worked for me quite well, but I don't have the complicated shapes, and have only printed probably around 3-4 sheets of labels.

Another thing I have used is my little Brother label maker (like this). It only does simple things (no colors, no multiple fonts within one label), but for that, it's super easy and fast to use.


----------



## Misschief (Apr 17, 2019)

I have to qualify my response by saying that I work in a print shop and know how to design my own labels, and have done so for years. That said, I recently ordered from Online Labels and tried out their software for my most recent labels. I am very impressed. My labels arrived within 24 hour of ordering and they lined up perfectly! I have two different sizes and both worked great. Maestro is easy to use and your labels are available anywhere you have web access. (I can design them at home, then download and print them at work.)


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 17, 2019)

I have a laser printer and love it. Based on folks' feedback in this thread, I'm going to check out Online Labels. 

Right now, I'm using these full-sheet labels from Amazon. I like them a lot better than Avery ones since they are easier to remove the backings and are much clearer/shinier. I refuse to ever try anything except full sheets since I'm horrible at lining things up. I made a template in Publisher with light gray lines and then cut out the labels with a paper guillotine. 

My current labels:  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IGOR5PY/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_2?smid=APYPXO4TKD4MZ&psc=1


----------



## Misschief (Apr 18, 2019)

lenarenee said:


> I'm unhappy with handwriting labels (but print ingredient labels)
> 
> I've been through 2 printers and they do not line up.
> 
> ...


Things to keep in mind...
1. Serif fonts (like Times Roman) are easier for the eye to follow, and read, than non-serif fonts (like Arial or Helvetica)
2. Don't use more than 2-3 different fonts (one feature font and one accent font is good enough; three is pushing it).
3. Script fonts are good for feature or accent only; they're difficult to read in blocks of text
4. Proof read by turning your label (or anything, for that matter) away from you; it forces you to look at your text letter by letter and word by word rather than your eyes skimming over what you expect to see. (As an aside, I had a customer recently who proofed his business card and made sure all his phone numbers and email were correct but didn't see that his name was spelled wrong. We see what we expect to see.)
5. Study some of the more popular brands to see what they do with their labels. Look at the layout; how many fonts do they use? How do they use them? What makes them attractive to you?

Design can be complicated but it can be simple, too. It's a matter of balance most of the time. What look do YOU like?

I don't want it to sound like I'm bragging (goodness knows I'm no expert but I've been working in the print industry for over a decade.. I think I've learned a thing or two) but this label design has gotten good feedback from my peers. It's simple, readable. The product name is one font; everything else is another. My logo is an image file; I tried to find a font (in Online Labels) that was close to the font used in the logo. Everything else is Times Roman italic.

Simple can be more effective than complicated or fancy. Personally, I prefer simple and clean. In this case, the base recipe of the product is the same for all the "flavours" so I kept the product label the same but made small round labels (which I print on full sheet label stock and use a punch to cut out) for the flavour label on the top of the jar.


----------



## SoaperForLife (Apr 18, 2019)

I use a combination of different programs depending on the label.  Print Shop for my cigar bands, Avery and Word for the others.  I have found that I get better results with labels lining up with my cheap little ink jet printer so I will often use that, otherwise I use my laser printer.


----------



## Susie (Apr 18, 2019)

I hate my current labels!  I did them myself, so I am probably about to pay someone to design some.  I can't find any online places that have a font/style I like.  And I prefer one label containing everything to two.  I know, I know, I am asking for too much.  If anyone has the name of a place where they can accomplish the impossible, let me know.


----------



## snofields (Apr 18, 2019)

dixiedragon said:


> I like the fact that Online Label has their own label designing system, vs making you put in the parameters yourself. They have lots of fonts, etc. Though no borders, which is something I liked about Avery.


I found with Online Labels if you click on "images" and then "clipart" and type in borders in the search there a lots, I just stretch them to fit my label.
I find Online easier then Avery, they fit their labels consistently and you can order single sheets as samples to try.  Shipping is VERY fast!


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 19, 2019)

Thank you for all the ideas everyone. I tried out all of the website you mentioned and Online labels was the easiest for me to use. 

Because I tend to be perfectionistic and indecisive - I've just picked a simple design in order to get things labeled next week. I can always change it later. After all, I_ still don't have a name to put on the label!_ I may just close my eyes, open the dictionary and point!

I'm loving the clear labels that SnappyLlama and Misschief use.  I don't remember seeing clear labels on soap though, only on jars and such. It would definitely show off the colors and swirls.   I'm trying to avoid a cigar band where so much of the soap get covered up.


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 19, 2019)

Misschief said:


> Things to keep in mind...
> 1. Serif fonts (like Times Roman) are easier for the eye to follow, and read, than non-serif fonts (like Arial or Helvetica)
> 2. Don't use more than 2-3 different fonts (one feature font and one accent font is good enough; three is pushing it).
> 3. Script fonts are good for feature or accent only; they're difficult to read in blocks of text
> ...



Very helpful misschief, I'm going to follow that format.  Also, you don't sound like you're bragging because after 10 years in the business I'd expect you to have some skills!  The labeling looks professional!


----------



## Misschief (Apr 19, 2019)

lenarenee said:


> Very helpful misschief, I'm going to follow that format.  Also, you don't sound like you're bragging because after 10 years in the business I'd expect you to have some skills!  The labeling looks professional!


I look forward to seeing what you come up with. (and, thank you)


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 27, 2019)

Turns out my friend Julie is a font fanatic, has a fancy computer with all possible designing doohickey programs possible and dragged me over to her house to do labels.  Every 5 minutes there was an entirely different label created....just too many possibilities and it's all a huge time suck. Literally just had to close my eyes and go.....eeney meeney miney mo!  I needed labels for Friday's get together.  

I'm not happy with them,  nor the name.  But a choice had to be made, it's not permanent, and it's a good way to try things on for size and see how they work. 

Biggest lesson learned:  ONE LABEL ONLY!  We thought having separate labels for everything would make it easier to change ingredients and scent names.  It actually just means you have to label each bar 3 times!


----------



## Misschief (Apr 28, 2019)

lenarenee said:


> Turns out my friend Julie is a font fanatic, has a fancy computer with all possible designing doohickey programs possible and dragged me over to her house to do labels.  Every 5 minutes there was an entirely different label created....just too many possibilities and it's all a huge time suck. Literally just had to close my eyes and go.....eeney meeney miney mo!  I needed labels for Friday's get together.
> 
> I'm not happy with them,  nor the name.  But a choice had to be made, it's not permanent, and it's a good way to try things on for size and see how they work.
> 
> ...


I like the simplicity of the label.


----------

